# GPG/PGP squirrelmail plugin

## Slynix

This isnt gentoo specific but its built on both gentoo and gentoo setups  :Smile: 

I trying/using gpg plugin for squirrelmail. I can properly encrypt messages to myself aswell as sign. However when I try to encrypt messages to someone else that I have added to my keychain I get:

```

Entering Address Parsing:

Parsed Recipient List

Recipient List: test at slynix.com

Global Key Dir: ../../data/invekz at roggentin.com.gnupg

Username: invekz at roggentin.com

use_trusted_key_id = true

Trusted Key ID: '5FEE7D57A897D0DD'

encrypt_to_self = true

Self Encrypt Email: 'martin at roggentin.com'

Command String: echo ' -- Martin Roggentin Sweden Administrator, Webmaster: roggentin.com slynix.com/.net/.org My Public PGP Key: http://www.roggentin.com/main/gpg/martin.asc' | /usr/bin/gpg --batch --no-tty --encrypt --armor --homedir ../../data/invekz at roggentin.com.gnupg --trusted-key '5FEE7D57A897D0DD' -r test at slynix.com -r 'martin@roggentin.com' 2>&1

gpg: F43793C5: There is no indication that this key really belongs to the owner

gpg: [stdin]: encryption failed: unusable public key

Cyphertext /n

-----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE----- 

Error gpg: [stdin]: encryption failed: unusable public key

Cyphertext after return from gpg_encrypt function

-----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE----- 

Errors gpg: [stdin]: encryption failed: unusable public key

```

Maybe someone of you have used this plugin or can help me out maybe what I could need to do?

I have the key added, but it seems I also need to trust it? I dont understand this trusting. Am I not trusting when I add the key?

If i deselect the "Use the Trusted Key Feature" I can encrypt messages to those keys added. However I feel that Im missing alot by not doing it "correct".

When i get a signed message from one using on of the keys ive added I get:

gpg: Signature made Wed 18 Jun 2003 09:30:15 PM CEST using DSA key ID FD73348F

gpg: Good signature from "Test Slynix (The Slynix mf) "

gpg: WARNING: This key is not certified with a trusted signature!

gpg: There is no indication that the signature belongs to the owner.

So the signature is all good but Still It also says "dunno about owner" in short.. :/

----------

## Slynix

I think I got the hang of it, you need to sign and trust it manually. As this seems not to be supported by the plugin yet

----------

## Gruffi

how   :Question: 

I tried signing all the public keys and then uploaded pubring.pgp with the plugin.

It said all keys where updated but it still gives that error message.   :Sad: 

----------

